
Sierra – A SIMD Extension for C++ - jeffreyrogers
https://sierra-lang.github.io/
======
dragontamer
"Varying" datatypes demonstrates that this author is aware of ISPC. Which is
good! ISPC is a very nice environment, and I'd love to see a C++ version of
it!

I haven't worked with Sierra yet, but the intro looks like they "get it". Its
important to make If/Else statements compile down into mask instructions (or
AVX perm instructions) automatically. That way CPU SIMD can actually compete
against GPU SIMD.

I'm not sure if a new data-type is the best way of doing things, but it seems
workable. I really liked Microsoft's C++ AMP which built everything out of
templates though:
[https://download.microsoft.com/download/4/0/E/40EA02D8-23A7-...](https://download.microsoft.com/download/4/0/E/40EA02D8-23A7-4BD2-AD3A-0BFFFB640F28/CppAMPLanguageAndProgrammingModel.pdf)

C++ AMP was more for GPU programming, not for AVX. But still, its got the
right idea... and I think it had an AVX-fallback mode.

~~~
pjmlp
Microsoft seems to consider C++AMP has reached its exploratory goal and new
language features should be achieved via the ongoing Parallelism TS instead.

------
wmu
Last activity on github was 3 years ago. Seems the project is dead.

------
xellisx
Was hopeing this was related to AGI from Sierra On-Line.

